# Looking for female names starting with letter 'S'



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Looking for names starting with letter 'S'. Please help:help:


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Stella, Silvia, Sheba, Steph, Scarlet, Skylar, Selena, Siren, Swan, Shawna, Star, Spirit


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Dog names - Starting with S - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

CeCe said:


> Stella, Silvia, Sheba, Steph, Scarlet, Skylar, Selena, Siren, Swan, Shawna, Star, Spirit


Thank you for your quick response


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sacha, Sasha, Shura, Stasya, Svyeta, Sonya


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Shannon, Shiloh, Spirit, Spring, Spooner, Souix, Sniper, Squaw, Sydney, Sprite, Snaps, Sunset, Shasta, Shania, Shaniqua


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Selena. Sequoi. Sheena
Sierra
My favorite always has been samantha 'sam' for short


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I forgot one..lol how about Sharona...i dont really kno how to spell that


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Sable is a pretty name, especially if her coat matches her name!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Skyy, Sena or Senna, Star, Shell, Spirit, Steeva, Shay.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

:laugh: Thanks!!



TaZoR said:


> I forgot one..lol how about Sharona...i dont really kno how to spell that


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like Snaps.



TaZoR said:


> Shannon, Shiloh, Spirit, Spring, Spooner, Souix, Sniper, Squaw, Sydney, Sprite,
> 
> >>>> Snaps,<<<<
> 
> Sunset, Shasta, Shania, Shaniqua


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Stella!!! S T E L L A!!!!! lol


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Shimmer, Summer, Shadrach, Shamrock..(Shammi) Snip, Snipper, Sapphire, Scarlet, Shine, Satin, Saige,


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Storm


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Shazam


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

*THANK YOU!!:thumbup:*

Thank you everyone for the responses. Appreciate it very much. We are hoping to get a female but not sure if we will as the litter is not yet born. 

Too excited and therefore looking for names in advance. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

ScarleTT...we're partial to the two T spelling. Katie Scarlett O'hairy.  A la Gone With the Wind~Gerald O'Hara.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

Serena.... I love this name. if i ever have a "human" child and its a girl i would name her that, but i would also name it for another female dog if i had another one.


----------



## hallix (May 18, 2011)

Sienna, Sera, Sharmaine, Sin, Susi...


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Obviously partial to the name Stella, I used to have a Sam as well, short for Samantha !


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Didn't read all the posts.

Selene
Serena
Salem
Sabrina
Saige
Scarlett
Scout
Shiloh
Spirit
Skye
Skylar
Sailor
Sahara
Shade
Sienna
Saphira
Secret
Sia
Sunny
Star
Solei
Summer
Sphynx
Silver
Shiver
Siren
Spice
Saffyrie
Seraphim
Stiletto
Sangria


----------



## GSDisBest (Jan 29, 2012)

Sasha, shelby, saleen, selena. Just a few. Lol i had a hard time naming mine


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

My favourite name in the world.... Soraya <3


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Sian. Sara, Shayne


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Souzie, Suzie, Susie


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the rules clearly state once we give you names for
a gender you can't switch genders or the first letter
of the name. i'm sure the SWCNC (Schaferhunde World
Council Naming Committee) is watching this closely.



shadowdsouza said:


> Thank you everyone for the responses. Appreciate it very much. We are hoping to get a female but not sure if we will as the litter is not yet born.
> 
> Too excited and therefore looking for names in advance.
> 
> Thanks again!!


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Here are some. Hopefully, they haven't been said already. 

Sahara
Saffron
Sukie
Seraph
Shayne
Shila
Shyah
Sofia
Siobhan


----------



## jesetta_1980 (Jun 12, 2011)

I love the name Serenity


----------

